
How the Virus Won - duncanawoods
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2020/us/coronavirus-spread.html
======
uptown
It seems the most probable outcome is that most Americans will be exposed
eventually. There’s just no available measures that will now stop its spread.
Cities that unknowingly already had widespread infections were too late to
lockdown. And those which hadn’t yet experienced major outbreaks reopened too
soon.

~~~
kgin
It’s really a question of rate of spread v. vaccine availability.

If a vaccine really does become available in early 2021 then there is value in
slowing the rate.

------
Jon_Lowtek
I have played 3D games in my browser with more frames per second and nicer
control scheme. What were they thinking?

------
seesawtron
This page crashed my browser!

